# Videos of Curly.....



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I got an email from Trent, Curly's previous owner letting me know that's he's all settled in at his new place across the country, and was wondering how Curly was doing. Rather than send him pics, I decided to send him some videos! 

(Pardon how busted I look, heh. It's my day off, and I haven't washed my hair in a few days cuz I'm getting a dreadperm tomorrow!) 

I am Curly's favorite toy......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45e6SIgw7F4
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xphPOcgE0G4
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RKag2Su3uyA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xphPOcgE0G4

(also some vids of the fish and the cat in my other Youtube vids if you're interested.)


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

He he its cool to see someone elses on the move


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

He's my boy....Everyone else takes off when I let them out. Curly was alone for so long that I think he just got used to me being his buddy (he's in with Jack and Spork now, but they pretty much ignore eachother). I know that he won't venture off the bed, he's usually too busy trying to groom my eyeballs anyhow. *eyeroll*


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

That is one hyper baby you have there! xD


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow hes so cute and hyper


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

He's so sleek and healthy looking what do you feed him? He has way more muscle than alot of hairless I've seen.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

He's healthy aside from the big gnarly wound on his throat the he's had for the past month and a half *eyeroll* The vet gave me cream to put on him, but his sharp claws keep tearing the scab open. 

He's actually not hairless, he's a double rex. But I feed him my homemade version of the food on http://ratnutrition.com/ minus the pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds (I give him those as a treat), puffed wheat/rice (cuz I couldn't find them at the store), and a little bit of apple and broccoli every day  I also give him a yogi every day.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I love how when you put him down he runs straight back onto you! :lol:


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

When I put him down he often gives me this cocked-to-the-side look of "WHO do you think you ARE!?" and then runs back up on top of my head and plants a flag to stake his claim.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe, him and Bert would get along. They are both HYPER and momma lurvers.


----------



## smellycato (Apr 7, 2007)

yay the dresden dolls!

and i loove your ratty and how hyper he is


----------

